# Errore di Firefox e finestra di dialogo di gnome

## iDreamer

Salve da qualche giorno, dopo aver aggiornato qua e la il sistema, quando da firefox su una immagine faccio tasto destro > salva il programma si blocca, nautilus smette  di funzionare (addirittura non ridisegna più lo sfondo e le icone) e tutte le applicazioni gtk non partono più o ci mettono oltre 10min ad aprirsi.

Penso che il problema non sia in firefox, visto che mi fà lo stesso problema senza che l'ho uso(anche se di rarissimissimo), ma più della finestra di dialogo con cui dovrei scegliere dove salvare il file..

Quale dovrebbe essere il pacchetto incriminato?

ciao e grazie

----------

## fbcyborg

già provato a fare un bel 

```
revdep-rebuild
```

 :Question: 

----------

## nikko96

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> Salve da qualche giorno, dopo aver aggiornato qua e la il sistema, quando da firefox su una immagine faccio tasto destro > salva il programma si blocca, nautilus smette  di funzionare (addirittura non ridisegna più lo sfondo e le icone) e tutte le applicazioni gtk non partono più o ci mettono oltre 10min ad aprirsi.
> 
> Penso che il problema non sia in firefox, visto che mi fà lo stesso problema senza che l'ho uso(anche se di rarissimissimo), ma più della finestra di dialogo con cui dovrei scegliere dove salvare il file..
> 
> Quale dovrebbe essere il pacchetto incriminato?
> ...

 

Hai provato ad avviare firefox da terminale e facendo la stessa cosa vedere l'errore che da?

----------

## iDreamer

rev-dev niente..

e non da errori...

in più ho capito che è firefox che blocca tutto... o almeno da quando l'ho reinstallato.. infatti quando finisce di installarlo dice che potrebbe aver rotto alcune dipendenze.. ma ho provato a ricopilare diverse cose ma niente...

che faccio?

----------

## randomaze

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> rev-dev niente..
> 
> e non da errori...
> 
> in più ho capito che è firefox che blocca tutto... o almeno da quando l'ho reinstallato.. infatti quando finisce di installarlo dice che potrebbe aver rotto alcune dipendenze.. ma ho provato a ricopilare diverse cose ma niente...
> ...

 

Sarebbe strano che ci sia un problema di dipendenze rotte e revdep-rebuild non lo segnali.

Hai provato a fare la prova suggerita da nikko96?

----------

## iDreamer

allora ho trovato questo:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=102983

inoltre o notato che succede solo se sono collegato a internet...

ho provato a compilare cairo-1.2.0 ma

```
if /bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I. -I../pixman/src -I/usr/include/libpng12       -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -I/usr/include/directfb    -I/usr/include/freetype2            -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes       -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations  -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing    -O2 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse -msse2 -mmmx -ffast-math -finline-limit=1200 -MT cairo-directfb-surface.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/cairo-directfb-surface.Tpo" -c -o cairo-directfb-surface.lo cairo-directfb-surface.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/cairo-directfb-surface.Tpo" ".deps/cairo-directfb-surface.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/cairo-directfb-surface.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I. -I../pixman/src -I/usr/include/libpng12 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -I/usr/include/directfb -I/usr/include/freetype2 -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -march=pentium3 -mcpu=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse -msse2 -mmmx -ffast-math -finline-limit=1200 -MT cairo-directfb-surface.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/cairo-directfb-surface.Tpo -c cairo-directfb-surface.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/cairo-directfb-surface.o

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

In file included from /usr/include/directfb/direct/debug.h:38,

                 from cairo-directfb-surface.c:45:

/usr/include/directfb/direct/system.h:33: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

/usr/include/directfb/direct/system.h:34: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

In file included from cairo-directfb-surface.c:46:

/usr/include/directfb/direct/memcpy.h:35: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

/usr/include/directfb/direct/memcpy.h:36: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

cairo-directfb-surface.c: In function `cairo_directfb_surface_backend_init':

cairo-directfb-surface.c:1607: error: `DFBGraphicsDeviceDescription' undeclared (first use in this function)

cairo-directfb-surface.c:1607: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

cairo-directfb-surface.c:1607: error: for each function it appears in.)

cairo-directfb-surface.c:1607: error: syntax error before "dsc"

cairo-directfb-surface.c:1613: error: structure has no member named `GetDeviceDescription'

cairo-directfb-surface.c:1613: error: `dsc' undeclared (first use in this function)

make[3]: *** [cairo-directfb-surface.lo] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/cairo-1.2.0/work/cairo-1.2.0/src'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/cairo-1.2.0/work/cairo-1.2.0/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/cairo-1.2.0/work/cairo-1.2.0'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/cairo-1.2.0 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1545:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 940:   Called src_compile

  cairo-1.2.0.ebuild, line 49:   Called die

!!! compile failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

----------

## iDreamer

ho compilato compiz togliando il directfb ma il problema rimane.

Inoltre, appena mi collego a internet, se uso nautilus si blocca subito.

che posso fare?

----------

## nikko96

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> allora ho trovato questo:
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=102983
> 
> inoltre o notato che succede solo se sono collegato a internet...
> ...

 

Non so se cio' possa essere la causa,hai provato a ricompilarlo eliminando

```
-mcpu=i686
```

dalle opzioni di compilazione?

ciao

----------

## iDreamer

cairo l'ho compilato togliendo il flag directfb. però cavolo sto problema rimane...

----------

## Sasdo

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> cairo l'ho compilato togliendo il flag directfb. però cavolo sto problema rimane...

 

a me fa una cosa simile ma non ho mai approfondito:

quando apro per un qualsiasi motivo una dialog box per sfogliare il filesystem da firefox, la cpu schizza al 99% inchiodando tutto.

Dopo una manciata di secondi così (dai 10 ai 15 circa) compare finalmente la dialog box in tutto il suo splendore e quindi posso fare quello per cui l'ho invocata.

La cosa strana è che ciò sembra avvenire solo con FF e nel momento in cui deve prendere la lista dei file presenti nella dir corrente.

Mah.

----------

## Sasdo

oggi ho uppato ff alla 1.5.0.5-bin e pare non dare più quel problema... mah... ciao

----------

## iDreamer

ho aggiornato.. ma ormai il sistema è andato peggiorando. Ora basta che sono collegato a internet che nautilus si blocca. Sto compilando gnome-vfs senza il supporto a samba a ipv6 e ssl che sono i protocolli che posso in qualche modo influenzare il funzionamento del visualizzazione del file system se si è connessi.

Cmq credo che sia successo questo:

-installando firefox1.5, come dice anche il messaggio a fine compilazione,si sarà rovinata qualche libreria

-reinstallando queste librerire (cairo, pango, gnome-vfs, gnome-cairo, nautilus) non cambia nulla

-il passaggio alla versione di firefox1.5.05, quella che dice sasdo, non cambia nulla perchè si è fottuta chi sa quale libreria tant'è che non è più solo un problema di firefox com'era all'inizio.

cosa posso fare?

----------

## randomaze

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> -il passaggio alla versione di firefox1.5.05, quella che dice sasdo, non cambia nulla perchè si è fottuta chi sa quale libreria tant'è che non è più solo un problema di firefox com'era all'inizio.

 

tentativo facile: con il comando

```
$ ldd /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox-bin
```

guardi quali sono le librerie che usa ffox e le riemergi una ad una.

tentativo difficile: prova con strace per vedere se scopri cosa fa esattamente quando si blocca.

naturalmente non é detto che nessuno dei due tentativi ti dia la soluzione.

----------

## iDreamer

La discussione continua su 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-491939-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

----------

